

Steve Jobs Tried to Hire Linux Creator Linus Torvalds to Work on OS X - Brajeshwar
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/22/steve-jobs-tried-to-hire-linux-creator-linus-torvalds-to-work-on-os-x/

======
DHowett
This came up and was discussed at length yesterday.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3741813>

------
dfc
Even less interesting today than yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3741813>

~~~
zalew
and before, when the source article was discussed
<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3731600>

------
peterb
Mr. Closed vs. Mr. Open?? It would never happen, but I admire Mr. Jobs for at
least trying.

~~~
mvkel
It's not 'closed' vs. 'open', it's business man vs. engineer.

Apple has a few core development projects they offer for free. Darwin and
Webkit to name a few.

The root issue is: Steve Jobs would never understand why you would do
something that makes no business sense. Linus would never understand why you
wouldn't give something away for free if you could.

